# New Movie Thread



## Dleg (Dec 17, 2007)

Since the old movie thread has slipped away from the first two pages of this forum, and it had grown to several pages itself, I figured I'd start a fresh one.

I saw "I Am Legend" last night. Good zombie flick, almost perfect for the first 3/4 of its length. The ending seemed to come too fast and waste all the tension that had been building, I thought. Also: CG zombies. WTF! Why put good stunt persons and makeup artists out of work? Honestly, it throws me right out of the ol' "suspension of disbelief" when I am suddenly faced with something that looks and moves like a videogame monster on my PS2 (not even a PS3). Please, they're zombies. Zombies are people, too. Why can't we just let real people play the zombies?


----------



## SSmith (Dec 17, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Since the old movie thread has slipped away from the first two pages of this forum, and it had grown to several pages itself, I figured I'd start a fresh one.
> I saw "I Am Legend" last night. Good zombie flick, almost perfect for the first 3/4 of its length. The ending seemed to come too fast and waste all the tension that had been building, I thought. Also: CG zombies. WTF! Why put good stunt persons and makeup artists out of work? Honestly, it throws me right out of the ol' "suspension of disbelief" when I am suddenly faced with something that looks and moves like a videogame monster on my PS2 (not even a PS3). Please, they're zombies. Zombies are people, too. Why can't we just let real people play the zombies?


Im going to see I am Legend in a few minutes. Other than that got Sweeney Todd on my radar for next week. Im a sucker for Tim Burton+Johnny Depp+Musicals+Dark themes.

Other than that I highly recommend No Country for Old Men. API has put it in the top 10 flicks of 2007 and I agree. It really is an amazing and thought provoking movie.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw "Alvin and the Chimpmunks" over the weekend. Typical movie of this type. But I swore the voices were the same as in the original cartoon...which I didn't realize was almost 50 years old.

Watched "License to Wed" last night. 6 out of 10 rating, just b/c of Mandy Moore and Robin Williams as a Catholic priest cracked me up....


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 18, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Since the old movie thread has slipped away from the first two pages of this forum, and it had grown to several pages itself, I figured I'd start a fresh one.
> I saw "I Am Legend" last night. Good zombie flick, almost perfect for the first 3/4 of its length. The ending seemed to come too fast and waste all the tension that had been building, I thought. Also: CG zombies. WTF! Why put good stunt persons and makeup artists out of work? Honestly, it throws me right out of the ol' "suspension of disbelief" when I am suddenly faced with something that looks and moves like a videogame monster on my PS2 (not even a PS3). Please, they're zombies. Zombies are people, too. Why can't we just let real people play the zombies?


We saw I am Legend this weekend too. I think it was a rentable movie, but my hubby really wanted to see it, so we sold one of his kidneys to see it in the theater.

I had the same thoughts about the zombies...why not use *real* people? All I kep thinking is wow, the people have become really nimble, strong, fast, ect. What kind of mutation would have to take place for *that* to happen?

And I definitely agree with you about the ending...it just popped up without really ever coming down from the climax of the movie.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would love to see "I am Legend" as well, but once my wife saw the zombies in the trailers I knew I would have to Redbox it so I could watch it myself.

Damn! ldman:


----------



## GTScott (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone seen Fred Clause?


----------



## dfweyer (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing hitman...just got Hot Rod to watch tonight. Nothing good on TV with the dang strike going on!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 19, 2007)

GTScott said:


> Anyone seen Fred Clause?



One of my close girlfriends saw it and said it was horrible. She said it wasn't funny and it was way too long and a bit of crude humor (not that crude humor would bother most of you guys  ).


----------



## GTScott (Dec 19, 2007)

jenevans said:


> One of my close girlfriends saw it and said it was horrible. She said it wasn't funny and it was way too long and a bit of crude humor (not that crude humor would bother most of you guys  ).


Good info. The wife and I will wait that one out until it hits DVD I guess. Thanks!

Can anyone tell me if the Simpsons movie is worth snagging?


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife bought herself the Stardust DVD for Christmas and could not wait, so we watched it last night. It was really good!

My manly self enjoyed American Gangster more, but it was an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 19, 2007)

GTScott said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Simpsons movie is worth snagging?



I loved the Simpson Movie...but I am also a big Simpson tv show fan. We will probably end up buying it after the Christmas season.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 19, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie was the last new movie Ive seen and it was HILARIOUS. I was a huge Simpsons fan growing up and the writing for the movie is as good as any of the writing from seasons 6-9 (the holy grail of simpsons seasons). If you even remotely like the Simpsons go watch it.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 19, 2007)

I Tivo the Simpsons every day. I will be going out tonight and getting it while finishing up some shopping. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2007)

i bought the bourne ultimatum dvd and havent had a chance to watch it!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the Simpsons, but just don't have the chance to watch enough episodes to know when the best writing occurred. Seasons 6-9, you say? One of my favorite episodes ever was the one where Bart's pet lizard (or some sort of animal) escaped and bred out of control and became a nuisance in Springfiled, and to get rid of it, they kept introducing new nuisance species to eat all the other nuisance species. The funnies part, to me at least, was the end when somebody was asking the obvious question about how to get rid of the latest nuisance species, which I believe were gorillas, and the response was something like "Well, that's the beauty of this plan: the gorillas arent equipped for cold weather, so they'll all jsut die off in winter!" Was that in Season 6-9?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2007)

I rented 28 weeks later today.

I was expecting for it to be pretty good just like the first one but it sucked dog ass. Way too many zombies everywhere and the rage virus changes people quicker compared to the first movie.


----------



## cement (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw Sweeny Todd tonight with my wife and daughter. That is one twisted story, and apparently based on fact. It was entertaining though.

I guess Jeffrey Dahmer, the musical will be next :blink:


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw National Treasure 2 tonight with some coworkers. We all thoroughly enjoyed it and I will probably rent it when it comes out to see it again.


----------



## frazil (Dec 31, 2007)

I saw American Psycho last night based on Bigrays recommendation. It was pretty good. Definitely a flashback to the 80's (Huey Luis and the News, yay!!). Not as terrifying as I was expecting, but still scary.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2007)

I went to see _Alvin and the Chipmunks _with the kids on Sunday. My 4 year old son had been asking for it ("chipmunk movie!") every time we were out in the car or when the commercials came on the tube, so I figured I would give it a shot. Ever since _Cars_, he has been afraid of the movie theater and runs away as soon as we walk through the door. But this time he made it through the whole thing, and apparently liked it.

Oh, but I must warn the rest of you, _Chipmunks_ sucks.


----------



## SSmith (Dec 31, 2007)

jenevans said:


> I saw National Treasure 2 tonight with some coworkers. We all thoroughly enjoyed it and I will probably rent it when it comes out to see it again.


Be glad you are in an office where you can do that. I work with 2 other guys who are on the fast track to retirement in the next year or so. Lets just say the out of office social interactions between them and a 28yo are quite different (practically nonexistent).


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 31, 2007)

We went to see National Treasure 2, I thought it was as good if not better than the first.

I also bought The Kingdom with Jamie Fox, if you like CIA or Special Forces movies you will not be dissapointed - probably the best movie I have seen all year.

I got the Bourne Ultimatum for Christmas, it was the best of the trillogy.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched Music and Lyrics last night. Yeah a Hugh Grant/Drew Barrymore movie and LAUGHED MY ASS OFF. Not a movie I ever would have thought of watching but it was on HBO and I was bored.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Jan 3, 2008)

fink_rb said:


> I also bought The Kingdom with Jamie Fox, if you like CIA or Special Forces movies you will not be dissapointed - probably the best movie I have seen all year.



I agree...The Kingdom was awesome. Very intense, action-packed, heartbreaking...all in one movie.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 3, 2008)

jenevans said:


> I loved the Simpson Movie...but I am also a big Simpson tv show fan. We will probably end up buying it after the Christmas season.


"_Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig,_

Does whatever a Spider-Pig does,

Can he swing from a web?

No he can't, he's just a pig,

Watch out! There goes Spider-Pig."

How can that show still be funny after 60 brazilian seasons? I don't know, but it is.


----------



## YANOS (Jan 3, 2008)

I got halfway through The Simpsons Movie and then my wife felt sick, so she made me wait untill today to watch the second half. Beign from alaska made the movie all-the-more!

I've also been addicted to The Wire on dvd. Man, I love that series.


----------



## Hill William (Jan 8, 2008)

YANOS said:


> I've also been addicted to The Wire on dvd. Man, I love that series.


The new one just started on Sunday. I don't miss it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2008)

We caught a few over the holidays:

_The Kingdom_, really enjoyed it, I think the last 2 lines summed up the who middle east issue.

_Super Bad_, first &amp; last 30 minutes were watchable, but that’s about it.

_American Pie, Beta House_, Very Corny, they need to put a fork in the American Pie series, there kind of killing what was originally 2 good movies.

_Bourne Ultimatum,_ I was a big fan of the other two, but this one didn’t click well with me, maybe I need to watch it again, I couldn’t seem to catch on to whatever his purpose was in the beginning. I guess he was still pissed of that he was a CIA Assassin.


----------



## SSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> _Bourne Ultimatum_ I was a big fan of the other two, but this one didn’t click well with me, maybe I need to watch it again, I couldn’t seem to catch on to whatever his purpose was in the beginning. I guess he was still pissed of that he was a CIA Assassin.


Im a big fan of the Bourne series and this one hit me with all cylinders. It was genious how they tied the timeline of this movie in between Identity and Supremacy. Amazing movie IMHO.

Additionally it just confirmed that Matt Damon is this generations Pacino.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 8, 2008)

I watched the 2006 version of the "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" last night. I'm still not sure why. Pretty guesome and pretty fudged up.

I watched a video gaming horror movie the other night called "Stay Alive". Definitely campy and pretty stupid. I guess that's what I buying on cable.


----------



## ODB_PE (Jan 8, 2008)

I stumbled on You, Me and Dupree on HBO a while back. I never had any desire to see it prior to that day but it turned out to be a little bit of a gem. I had several LOLs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw Charlie Wilson's War on Friday. I thought it was great! Very interesting how it played to our current situation in the Middle East...


----------



## SkyWarp (Jan 8, 2008)

Hill William said:


> The new one just started on Sunday. I don't miss it.


 Ditto.
Am I the only one who thought National Treasure 2 offered nothing new over the first?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2008)

^^Nope. I agree. It was even more far-fetched, but I still enjoyed it. Jsut not as much as the first one. This time, I left the theater thinking WTF! and feeling even more like I had just been conned.


----------



## frazil (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw 300 last night. That movie rocks! I know there were some posts about it - I'll have to go back and read them to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2008)

frazil said:


> I saw 300 last night. That movie rocks! I know there were some posts about it - I'll have to go back and read them to see what everyone else thought.


There is a lot of nice eye candy in that movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2008)

watched _Heartbraker_ last night, Ben Stiller, lets just say this movie..... :suicide1:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 11, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> watched _Heartbraker_ last night, Ben Stiller, lets just say this movie..... :suicide1:


Thanks for the warning, RG!


----------



## frazil (Jan 12, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> There is a lot of nice eye candy in that movie.


Agreed!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 12, 2008)

Watched Chuck and Larry last night,

my neighbor bought it on DVD, and I borrowed it, so no rental fee.

Was worth what I paid to see it. I did have a few laughs in there though


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw 2 DVDs this week that were worth watching, if you missed them in the theaters:

*3:10 To Yuma:* Great western!

*Stardust: * Yes, even I fell prey to this one. Romantic _and_ funny, and some pretty clever stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

so who's going to see RAMBO! ? lol, Whats next an Iron Eagle remake? (Of course an Iron Eagle remake would be HOF)


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

How bout Red Scorpion? (the Dolph Lundgrin movie)

THat's one of maybe only 2 movies I ever walked out of. In a very odd coincidence, the Director of Red Scorpion was living in Saipan for a while in '90s and was friends with some of my friends (I guess he didn't make it very far as a Director!). I told one of my friends about walking out of Red Scorpion, and he went and told the director guy, who reportedly got all defensive and upset about it!

I never got to meet him.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 17, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> I saw Charlie Wilson's War on Friday. I thought it was great! Very interesting how it played to our current situation in the Middle East...


My hubby wants to see this one I don't know anything about it, is it a super bloody war movie where the blood spurts out of wounds?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 17, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> My hubby wants to see this one I don't know anything about it, is it a super bloody war movie where the blood spurts out of wounds?


Not at all...it's about the politics and strategery behind waging a covert war.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2008)

CLOVERFIELD -

Anyone seen it? I saw it last night. I think all the hype (from both friends &amp; the media) kind of spoiled it for me. But it was still kind of cool.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw *Sunshine* last night on DVD, pretty good science fiction. I love the setup - how the mission is sooo important, that completing the mission is the overlying rationale behind every decision that must be made. A good movie for engineers - lots of troubleshooting and technical decisionmaking. Probably not a very good movie for astrophysicists, though. Re-starting the sun with a nuclear bomb? Just ignore that and it's pretty good.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2008)

Dleg said:


> CLOVERFIELD -
> Anyone seen it? I saw it last night. I think all the hype (from both friends &amp; the media) kind of spoiled it for me. But it was still kind of cool.


I want to see that, but will the hand held camera work make me puke?

The bourne movie was barely tolerable for that.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2008)

Then you would probably hate Cloverfield, at least on the big screen. My wife got angry during the movie and wanted to leave, but I didn't want to go so she stuck it out.

I was hoping someone else had seen it so I could bounce my deep political symbolism theory off of someone.


----------



## Brody (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got Sunshine on DVD but haven't watched it yet. Glad to hear it's not a waste.

I enjoyed Cloverfield and hear they are working on a Cloverfield 2 already. I thought the shaky cam (and crooked cam) was overdone, but I guess they were trying for a Blair Witch effect. In some review I read that the creature was from outer space, but nowhere in the movie was that ever said. I was pretty surprised to see that Marmaduke from the TV show Carpoolers was a main character.

And of course there is Rambo. Way over the top, but a good guy flick. Don't see this one if you don't like seeing detached body parts flying through the air.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2008)

Is Rambo a remake of the first one or is it an entirely new story line?


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> Is Rambo a remake of the first one or is it an entirely new story line?



Its entirely new. Its Rambo in his retirement years; which strangely enough still involves killing people with really big guns.

I finally saw SAW IV. Im a huge SAW fan but was pretty disappointed. Im a huge movie slacker lately. I never go to see new movies. Anyone else hyped up for Ironman? The trailer during the superbowl was pretty awesome.


----------



## Brody (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw SAW I and II but kind of lost interest after that.

I like all of the movies based on comic book super heros. I'd like to see a modern movie with Dr. Strange. Doc Strange is my favorite behind Spidey. They could go to town on the special effects. I think a made-for-TV Dr. Strange movie was done at one time.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 5, 2008)

> Then you would probably hate Cloverfield, at least on the big screen. My wife got angry during the movie and wanted to leave, but I didn't want to go so she stuck it out.


My wife and I went to see Juno last week. Cute movie - does that make me :f_115m_e45d7af: ??

When we bought tickets, they had a large sign warning people that individuals who get motion sickness are forewarned to NOT go to Cloverfield.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/

This is where I go to watch all the upcoming trailers....

A few good ones are....

Iron Man, 88 Minutes, Backseat &amp; Doomsday.


----------



## Brody (Feb 5, 2008)

Hockeyfan960 said:


> http://www.apple.com/trailers/
> This is where I go to watch all the upcoming trailers....


Good link. Thanks!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2008)

I sure wish Netflix would bring back the 'releasing this week' tab so I can pick new movies. their new setup is horrible.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 5, 2008)

Now that CGI rules the day, I love the super hero movies, even the crappy ones like FF4.

I'm stoked about Iron Man. The trailer is awesome. Robert Downey is a great actor (when not living Less Than Zero life). Stay sober, buddy.

I think I'm getting my own movie sometime soon. I hope I get all berserker and thrash on some bad guys.

I watched "The Game Plan" with the kids. Pretty cute. A little corny and formulaic, but there was enough original material to make it better than average. Some LOLs.


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 5, 2008)

Saw Juno a couple weeks ago, funny movie.

I watched the leaked version of the new Stargate movie coming out next week (straight to DVD), that was good, but I want to see the finished version.

The Wall-E movie looks like it would be funny, and Ironman looks really kick ass!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Saw Juno a couple weeks ago, funny movie. I watched the leaked version of the new Stargate movie coming out next week (straight to DVD), that was good, but I want to see the finished version.
> 
> The Wall-E movie looks like it would be funny, and Ironman looks really kick ass!


We were avid stargate watchers until the end of seaon 9 then we moved and didn't have cable. Hopefully we can now catch up with the reruns before the movie comes out. Telc having hair is weird!


----------



## Brody (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, Fantastic Four hasn't been all that great, except for Jessica Alba of course.

Iron Man looks like it is gonna be really good.


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was geeking out when I saw the preview on Sunday. We were with the wifes friends and they are all accountants (her included) and have never touched a comic book. I was getting mad fun of big time, but I didn't care as I knew it was geeks like us that gave them batteries and calculators so they could crunch numbers.

Season 10 of SG1 is good, I like "200" a lot.

I wonder what the next comic book will make the jump to the big screen. I heard something about Capitan America and Dragon Ball Z, but I am wanting to see the info on the JLA movie in production.

Green Lantern would be a good movie, but it has to be done right with all the crazy weapons and objects like in the movie. Not like the weak ass GL they had in the JLA cartoon.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2008)

I got all excited during the Iron Man preview too, but mostly because I had no idea that was what was coming until I heard first couple notes of the song. That was one of the best surprise previews I have ever seen. (But only because it was a surprise to me - it played before Colverfield last week in the theater. I had no idea an Iron Man movie was even in the works)


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 5, 2008)

I knew Ironman was being made but I wasn't sure that the writer's strike was pushing it back for whatever reason.

Great link Hockeyfan! There's some really good stuff in the works!!


----------



## Brody (Feb 8, 2008)

Jumper, coming out on February 14, looks good. Interesting that they are releasing it on Valentine's Day. I wouldn't classify it as a date flick.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm torn about the Wall-E movie...if they are just trying to recreate the whole Johny-5 experience, then I don't want to see it.


----------



## Brody (Feb 8, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm torn about the Wall-E movie...if they are just trying to recreate the whole Johny-5 experience, then I don't want to see it.


I didn't know what either of those were so I wikipediaed (is that a word?) it.

I generally like animated movies as long as they're not about penguins, of which there are way too many.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Wall-E will be good. Pretty much everything released by Pixar comes out good and original. Ratatouille was a pretty amazing film in that regard.

What's your problem with penguins!


----------



## Brody (Feb 8, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I think Wall-E will be good. Pretty much everything released by Pixar comes out good and original. Ratatouille was a pretty amazing film in that regard.
> What's your problem with penguins!


Yeah, Pixar's stuff is always good. I saw Ratatouille. Now that I think about it I recall seeing a trailer for Wall-E in the theater, I just didn't remember the name of the robot.

I actually like penguins ... cute critters, but in small doses and not dancing. I felt really sorry for those penguins in March of the Penguins.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2008)

I like penguins, too.


----------



## Brody (Feb 8, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I like penguins, too.


Nature, red in beak and claw... and hip deep in crap.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I saw it on here somewhere:

"The Kingdom" - good.

That is, up until the last 30 seconds of the movie where they equivocated Radical-Islamo-fascist murder with American imperialism. Seriously, what Hollywood doofus thought they had to slip that in at the end after making a pretty decent nailbiter of a flick? Why didn't they just have Sean Penn come out from behind a curtain and apologize for making the terrorists the bad guys since we respect Islamo-fascism as simply a different "life choice".


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 19, 2008)

Wolverine - just saw info this past weekend on the X-men pre-quel for Wolverine... coming May 2009


----------



## frazil (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw The Dead Girl this weekend. It was about as creepy as it sounds.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> We were avid stargate watchers until the end of seaon 9 then we moved and didn't have cable. Hopefully we can now catch up with the reruns before the movie comes out. Telc having hair is weird!


^ Did you see Atlantis last week? Teal'c has hair to his shoulders!


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm panning down this linear feature and i see little white caves. . .no those are driveways, and the linear feature is my road - ALL I SEE IS SNOW!

Sweet fancy Moses, is it ever gonna stop (in MI)?

Saw Resident Evil, The extinction just this weekend - no sir i didn't like (luved the 1st 2).

Not sure who became extinct or what exactly happened to the plot in this movie, kinda like Matrix 3


----------



## SSmith (Feb 19, 2008)

I caught Spiderwick Chronicles at the IMAX in Louisville this weekend. Its a really good fantasy film on par with Labrynth IMHO. I hope that they follow the rest of Hollywood these days and make a series out of it.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't been to the movies in a while, but I have aseen a few DVDs.

*Michael Clayton:* Excellent! George Clooney lawyer thriller - very good, most excellent "revenge" at the end. I highly recommend it.

*Death at a Funeral:* I thought this was one of the better comedies I have seen in recent years. Not outragous, laugh your ass off stuff (except in a few scenes), but very well done and some beautiful comic timing. Plus, there is a true "Fudgey moment" which will make any EB.com member giggle uncontrollably.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 19, 2008)

Dleg said:


> *Michael Clayton:* Excellent! George Clooney lawyer thriller - very good, most excellent "revenge" at the end. I highly recommend it.


Clooney? Yeah.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2008)

I watched Disturbia on cable the other night. Pretty good B-type suspense/horror movie.


----------



## frazil (Mar 20, 2008)

I watched Scarface for the first time a couple nights ago. A little brutal, but good :thumbs:


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2008)

frazil said:


> I watched Scarface for the first time a couple nights ago. A little brutal, but good :thumbs:


Great movie. I've probably seen it well over 100 times and it still doesn't get old.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2008)

I watched the new Stargate movie the other night. It was really good, but I was drunk and tired at the time, which means I'll be watching again to see how it ended.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 20, 2008)

My wife and I really wanted to go to a movie lately, but didn't really see anything worth going to the trouble to get a babysitter lined up.

When reading a few reviews... Vantage Point sounded somewhat hollow. 10,000BC sounded like a cheap Discovery Channel and historically inaccurate waste of money.

I guess I can't wait until July 4th - isn't that when a lot of megga movies get released?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey roadwreck, is that the Mickey's FINE Malt LIquor bee in your avatar?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Hey roadwreck, is that the Mickey's FINE Malt LIquor bee in your avatar?


I didn't know there was such a thing until just now...

...so I guess the answer is no.

My avatar is Buzz (the Georgia Tech mascot) in his St. Patty's day get up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw No Country for Old Men this weekend. I could definitely see why people were left confused by the ending. Read the book, it'll clear up and explain a lot.

Amatuers was a pretty funny independant comedy about a town that decides to make a pr0n movie.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing until just now...
> ...so I guess the answer is no.
> 
> My avatar is Buzz (the Georgia Tech mascot) in his St. Patty's day get up.



LIar!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

saw two the other day, We Own the Night -Not a bad movie, not a great one though, a little predictible.

Also saw Dan In Real Life, not really a comedy more of a whiney love story


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2008)

^^Both those are on my Netflix queue. I think I might even have We Own the Night right now...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2008)

Watched See No Evil (2006) on cable last night. Typical B-type horror/gore filck with crazed mutant stalking teenagers in an abandoned building.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend it unless you like that type of movie and can watch it for free.


----------



## SSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> I watched Disturbia on cable the other night. Pretty good B-type suspense/horror movie.


If you liked that, you should see the movie it was based on--Hitchocock's Rear Window. Some say its Hitchcock's best film. If its not, its awfully close.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2008)

Rear Window is one of my favorite films.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 24, 2008)

Rented Live Free or Die Hard last night. It was exciting.

So, on a "school night", I stayed up until 11:30 watching it. The kids have been real good about going to sleep and staying asleep, but last night, they decided to start getting up as 12AM, 3AM and 5AM. I'm running on fumes today.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Rented Live Free or Die Hard last night. It was exciting.
> So, on a "school night", I stayed up until 11:30 watching it. The kids have been real good about going to sleep and staying asleep, but last night, they decided to start getting up as 12AM, 3AM and 5AM. I'm running on fumes today.


I'd turn down the Dolby surround sound for these movies while the kids are sleeping. LOL

I watched "The Passion of the Christ" on Good Friday. I had never seen it before. MY comments would be "Powerful" and "Realistic". I thought it was pretty well done.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2008)

I watched "The Guardian" over the weekend. It was very good.


----------



## cement (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw "In Bruges" at the theater over the weekend.

It was a FOOKIN good one! :thumbs:

it's about these two Irish hit men that are sent to this medieval city in Belgium to await thier next job. hijinks ensue


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2008)

^^I heard about that one! I'll have to keep an eye out for it.

I saw "Vantage Point" at the theater last night. It was OK, but I am sure there are far better uses of $7 out in the theaters right now.


----------



## SSmith (Mar 24, 2008)

Dleg said:


> ^^I heard about that one! I'll have to keep an eye out for it.
> I saw "Vantage Point" at the theater last night. It was OK, but I am sure there are far better uses of $7 out in the theaters right now.


When I saw the first preview I saw for Vantage Point, my immediate thought was that Hollywood is done milking the sequels dry, now they are moving to foreign films and ripping off Kurosawa's Rashomon.

Or maybe Ive just seen too many movies and officially wear the movie-snob badge? It does come with it the right to whine at every movie that is remotely similar to earlier masterpieces.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 27, 2008)

Last night we netflixed "The King of Kong" (Footnote: we love netflix movies on demand)

If you are unfamiliar, it is a documentary about one guys quest to enter the world of competitive gaming and get the world record on Donkey Kong.

For anybody who grew up during the video game explosion of the late 70s early 80s, I highly recommend it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 27, 2008)

I watched No country for old men last weekend.

It was a pretty good movie for first 3/4 but then quickly went downhill. Maybe I just didn't get it. :dunno:


----------



## benbo (Mar 27, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I watched No country for old men last weekend.
> It was a pretty good movie for first 3/4 but then quickly went downhill. Maybe I just didn't get it. :dunno:


It's one of those weird, cult type movies. I like weird movies, like this one, and Fargo, Raising Arizona, Repo Man, Clockwork Orange, etc. But sometimes they are a little slow. Generally they improve when you rewatch them and discuss them with other people.

My other favorite type of movie is anything to do with gangsters - any kind of gangster - Godfather, Goodfellas, American Gangster, Sopranos, Colors, American History X, the weird Russian gangster one where Viggo Mortensen fights in the sauna with some guys (I can't remember the name).


----------



## ktulu (Mar 27, 2008)

benbo said:


> weird Russian gangster one where Viggo Mortensen fights in the sauna with some guys (I can't remember the name).


Eastern Promises??


----------



## benbo (Mar 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Eastern Promises??


That's it!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw "Into the Wild" a couple of nights ago. I read the book back when it came out, and came away thinking that the kid was kind of an idiot. The movie kind of glamorizes him a little. But, even though it changed the overall impression I had of the guy, I liked what Sean Penn did with it. It's a good film and very thought proviking, with some overall uplifting sentiments in it. Even though he dies and it's really very sad, on the face of it (being a parent now has maybe changed the way I look at this story, too).


----------



## SSmith (Mar 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Eastern Promises??


Amazing movie.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 31, 2008)

I have secretly been working on a movie theater in the basement and now it's close enough to finished that we can watch movies down there.

First up: 300 - Awesome!

Next: No Country for Old Men - Man, that's a disturbing mind trip right there. Definitely need a working group to sit down and figure that one out. Coen Brothers Raising Arizona meets Friday the 13th. Have you noticed that most of their movies contain several good old regular country folk saying funny things, and then at least one psychopathic killer?

Last weekend: 3:10 to Yuma - crap. Crap, crap, crap. Good thing I was home and not in the real theater as I yelled at the screen "THAT'S THE DUMBEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN!". ... more than once.

For the kids - The Seeker - Crap, but I supposed the kids may have liked it.


----------



## Brody (Mar 31, 2008)

Horton Hears a Who - one of my favorite books as a kid. The movie was actually pretty well done.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2008)

Boy, I picked three Netflix losers this weekednd. Margot at the Wedding, Hitman, and Things we Lost in the Fire.

Honestly, I didn't even see the last one. After reading the sleeve, I said, 'Oh, we're not watching that depressing BS!" and put it back in the mail.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

wedding daze, I think I laughed twice.......


----------



## frazil (Mar 31, 2008)

I just saw the coolest movie on NH public television - it was a modern animation of Peter and the Wolf. I missed the beginning though. I have to find out where to get it!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought 3:10 to Yuma was awesome. Great western theme of "do the right thing." I watched "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" last night. Another good western, but more of a gangster movie set in the west, than a western. Benbo ought to like that one.

I saw Horton Hears a Who, too last week with my daughter and niece. I thought it was only OK. Too much Jim Carrey for my tastes, and not enough Dr. Seuss.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 1, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I thought 3:10 to Yuma was awesome. Great western theme of "do the right thing." I watched "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" last night. Another good western, but more of a gangster movie set in the west, than a western. Benbo ought to like that one.
> I saw Horton Hears a Who, too last week with my daughter and niece. I thought it was only OK. Too much Jim Carrey for my tastes, and not enough Dr. Seuss.


Maybe it's just me, but IMHO, Jim Carrey ahs gone the way of Andrew Dice Clay, his antics were funny for a while but now it's just ridiculous. I can't say as I can sit through any of his films any more.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2008)

I watched the last ten minutes of Mask the other day, and yeah, he's jumped the shark.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 1, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I watched the last ten minutes of Mask the other day, and yeah, he's jumped the shark.


and the Mask was made in 1994!


----------



## Brody (Apr 1, 2008)

Best Jim Carrey movie: Pet Detective

Worst Jim Carrey movie: a tie between The Cable Guy and Liar Liar

His bad ones outnumber his good ones.


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 1, 2008)

Brody said:


> Best Jim Carrey movie: Pet Detective


Dumb and dumber is up there too - a true guilty pleasure. I use lines from it all the time:

What's the soup du jour?

The soup of the day

Oh, that sounds good. I'll have that.

or

kick his ass, Sea Bass!

I used that one at a fancy restaurant during a group dinner when my wife ordered the sea bass. the waiter was confused, my wife was mortified, but my buddies enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> kick his ass, Sea Bass!
> I used that one at a fancy restaurant during a group dinner when my wife ordered the sea bass. the waiter was confused, my wife was mortified, but my buddies enjoyed it.


That completely rocks ODB_PE !!! :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## ktulu (Apr 1, 2008)

I got a buddy who is known by no other name but "CBass"


----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2008)

I never found Jim Carrey amusing.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 1, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I saw "Into the Wild" a couple of nights ago. I read the book back when it came out, and came away thinking that the kid was kind of an idiot. The movie kind of glamorizes him a little. But, even though it changed the overall impression I had of the guy, I liked what Sean Penn did with it. It's a good film and very thought proviking, with some overall uplifting sentiments in it. Even though he dies and it's really very sad, on the face of it (being a parent now has maybe changed the way I look at this story, too).


I, my wife, and my nine-year-old watched this movie last week based on by brother's recommendation. As you might imagine, it was tough for the little man to swallow. But after the tears dried he did confess to learning a very important lesson: call everything by its right name. He also felt bad about the kid not getting adopted by the "grandfather".

Me... I thought the movie was beyond strange and not terribly interesting or thought provoking. What did I miss?


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2008)

I think most Jim Carey movies are pretty horrible and I can't stand him anymore, but my son loves Lemony Snicket and I think he's pretty good in that.


----------



## Brody (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't wait for Ironman to come out. It looks really kick ass.


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 3, 2008)

I redboxed and watched the first half of "The Kite Runner" last night. I remember reading about it when it came out, and it was somewhat highly acclaimed....

Anyhow it has a really disturbing scene, and the actions of the main character are pretty appalling following said scene - but so far it has done a decent job of keeping my interest.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 3, 2008)

We watched "21" this past weekend. I thought it was a decent movie. All the "dazzle" that you expect in such a flick. i am not sure how the real life story ended, but in the movie it was a happy ending. anyone seen this yet?


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 3, 2008)

Vish said:


> We watched "21" this past weekend. I thought it was a decent movie. All the "dazzle" that you expect in such a flick. i am not sure how the real life story ended, but in the movie it was a happy ending. anyone seen this yet?


The book is an easy read and highly recommended. Haven't seen the movie yet but I understand they took many cinematic liberties.


----------



## SoCalCivil (Apr 3, 2008)

I just saw THE HAMMER starring Adam Carolla! Terrific movie, and a throwback to the great little indie comedies of the 90's. Funny, heartwarming, inspirational, etc. Can't recommend it enough. If it's playing in your city, go see it!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2008)

I was forced to watch "Awake" on DVD last night. And although I may have failed kevo's intelligence test, I felt insulted through the whole damn movie. What a preposterous piece of crap that was.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 7, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I redboxed and watched the first half of "The Kite Runner" last night. I remember reading about it when it came out, and it was somewhat highly acclaimed....
> Anyhow it has a really disturbing scene, and the actions of the main character are pretty appalling following said scene - but so far it has done a decent job of keeping my interest.


I saw the whole thing last weekend. It was quite good. I thought it was better than "No country for Old Men."

I also saw "30 days of Night." Don't bother renting it unless you want to cheap Redbox flick. Even then, get wasted before you watch it.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

I found the latest Rocky movie "Rocky Balboa" from (2006) in the $10 rack. I hadn't seen and as I have the full collection on DVD I bought it. It wasn't as bad as I wexpected it to be. Certainly, better than Rocky 5 with Tommy Gunn, but it was no Rocky 3 (my personal favortite with Mr. T as Clubber Lang). If you like the Rocky movies and feel like sitting through another one then this one is palatable. I won't say any of the details, in case there are any others who might want to check it out but never got around to it.

This weekend myself, Mrs. MA and some friends went to see the new imax movie of the Rolling Stones at the Beacon Theater titled "Shine a Light". It was directed by Martin Scorsese. It was recorded during the Bigger Bang tour in 2006. The Beacon holds ~2500 people. Fundamentally, another Stones concert video on a huge screen. There are some flashbacks to old footage/interviews.

If you like the Stones, I'd say go to see it, but I wouldn't expect it to win any awards.


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2008)

Me and the wife saw Vantage Point at the theater over the weekend. It was pretty good :thumbs:

Forrest Whitaker does an amazing job. By the time they run through the eigth vantage point you start thinking it's groundhog day, but then they tie the pieces toghether really well.


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 7, 2008)

I read the Kite Runner and thought the book was very good however the "disturbing scene" (which Im assuming is the same as in the book) completely robbed my desire of seeing the movie. That scene was hard to read through, I dont know if I would want to watch it on the big or small screen.

Ive decided that Im going to cancel my NetFlix account. In the past 7 months, Ive gotten 3 movies from NetFlix. I just dont watch enough to make it worth it. I will however be checking out the Redbox they just put in down the street from my house.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 7, 2008)

Im really surprised at how much traffic those get. My only complaint is that most of the RedBox stands are now situated at the front of the drive through line (Im sure its just a coincidence though). People dont like it when you slow down their food ordering for you to get your movie.


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 7, 2008)

I figured those Redbox's would be hobo outhouse's in no time but Ive seen lots of people hitting those things. Does anyone know how they work? Do you have to create an account or do you drop a few bucks in to pay for the movie? Swipe a credit card?


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> I figured those Redbox's would be hobo outhouse's in no time but Ive seen lots of people hitting those things. Does anyone know how they work? Do you have to create an account or do you drop a few bucks in to pay for the movie? Swipe a credit card?


it's $1 a day - if you keep it for a certain amount of time its yours.

The way to do it is to create an online account to do your renting. when you go to pick it up, you swipe your card and it spits it out. you can drop it off at ANY redbox.

works great.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 7, 2008)

^^ If you don't watch an insane amount of movies, Redbox is the way to go. :thumbs:

I never had a problem using them. I think they've been around for a year or so in the Twin Cities.


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 7, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> I found the latest Rocky movie "Rocky Balboa" from (2006) in the $10 rack. I hadn't seen and as I have the full collection on DVD I bought it. It wasn't as bad as I wexpected it to be.


 I saw it on a plane, I was satisfied.


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 7, 2008)

I really wanted to see The Mist but the Redbox near me didnt have it. Theres one redbox at the gas station and one right next door at the McDonalds. The one at the McD's had an actual line of 5 people or so waiting to use it. Im definately going to use the Redbox, I think I will get much more use out of it then Netflix.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 7, 2008)

No Redbox within a 20 mile radius here.


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 7, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> I really wanted to see The Mist but the Redbox near me didnt have it. Theres one redbox at the gas station and one right next door at the McDonalds. The one at the McD's had an actual line of 5 people or so waiting to use it. Im definately going to use the Redbox, I think I will get much more use out of it then Netflix.


 You can reserve movies online with a credit card :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 7, 2008)

ktulu said:


> No Redbox within a 20 mile radius here.


7,000 for me. I had no idea what you guys were even talking about, till someone described it a bit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2008)

I use the pi$$ out of Netflix. I go through at least two movies a week. Works out to be cheaper than renting locally, too. I feel a little bad about that because the mom &amp; pop shope I used to go to went under a couple years ago.


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 16, 2008)

redboxed Juno last night - thought it was a funny little movie. Hip soundtrack. ODB recommended.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 16, 2008)

Will Ferrel's "Blades of Glory" is on cable now. I thought it was pretty funny.

If you like sophmoric humor and haven't seen it yet, check it out.

"Hey Nancy Kerrigan are you an official here? because you have officially given me a boner."

"It's a curse."


----------



## Dleg (Apr 17, 2008)

I saw "There Will Be Blood" on DVD the other night. Not exactly pleasant watching (all characters were messed up in their own way), but it seemed to be going somewhere and it kept my interest. Until the very end, which was one of those "Huh, it's over? What the hell was the point?" endings.

In other news, I am terribly saddened to report that Hollywood Theaters is closing. That was Saipan's only movie theater. It was a 7-screen cinema that opened in 1999. I probably would have moved away in early 2000 if it hadn't been for that theater, which made life here seem more bearable. The first movie I saw there was "Mystery Men." The last movie I saw was "Vantage Point."

I sure hope someone else buys it and re-opens. I told my wife that if the theater ever closed, that would be our sign to give up on Saipan and move to the States.

:sniff:


----------



## ktulu (Apr 17, 2008)

Heading to see '21' this weekend. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Heading to see '21' this weekend. Anyone seen it yet?


No, but I've seen about 4 documentaries on the MIT Blackjack Team, and a Hollywoodized version of it doesn't pique my interest in the least.


----------



## rudy (Apr 17, 2008)

Vish said:


> We watched "21" this past weekend. I thought it was a decent movie. All the "dazzle" that you expect in such a flick. i am not sure how the real life story ended, but in the movie it was a happy ending. anyone seen this yet?


Just saw "21" last weekend. It was ok. It does tell and interesting story.


----------



## ME_FPE (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's a list of movies I recently watched that I found to be pretty good (I'm restricting the titles to ones people probably haven't already recommended or have seen thus far, but my apologies if these have been aforementioned):


Wristcutters: A Love Story (dark comedy, sort of independent film)
The Mist (horror movie that actually scares viewer without trying to gross them out)
Sweeney Todd (I normally hate musicals but this really was over the top)
Mr. Brooks
Beowulf
Before the Devil Knows You're Dead

Hmm, I'm not really sure why all the movies I listed are violent/disturbing in some way...an implicit assumption that the people on this board would not normally watch disturbing/violent movies perhaps? I watch normal movies too, I swear!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 21, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> redboxed Juno last night - thought it was a funny little movie. Hip soundtrack. ODB recommended.


I redboxed Juno over the weekend. I thought it was the best movie I've seen in a long time. It is Kevo recommended as well.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2008)

I watched _The Darjeeling Limited _last night. I loved _Rushmore_ and _The Life Aquatic_, by the same director, and this one was similar. Not sure I liked it as much as either of those two, though. Not sure if most other engineers would enjoy those films, anyway. They're kind of odd.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 21, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

Great movie. I think I like this one better than Superbad, 40 Year Old Virgin, and Knocked Up. Highly recommended movie...


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I watched The Mist. Not too bad. Fairly typical Stephen King movie.


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 22, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I watched _The Darjeeling Limited _last night. I loved _Rushmore_ and _The Life Aquatic_, by the same director, and this one was similar.  Not sure I liked it as much as either of those two, though. Not sure if most other engineers would enjoy those films, anyway. They're kind of odd.


I like the Wes Anderson stuff - esp. Royal Tennenbaums - Bottle Rocket (his first) was pretty good too.

However, I could not get into Life Aquatic


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> I watched The Mist. Not too bad. Fairly typical Stephen King movie.


I haven't seen the film, but the novellette was good.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 22, 2008)

Went to watch '21' over the weekend. Not a bad movie. Made even better b/c we had free tickets. My wife is a big Kevin Spacey fan, so she definitely enjoyed it.

Recommended? If it's one of two choices, I would choose the other one, but it's definitely rental worthy.


----------



## TouchDown (May 12, 2008)

Anyone seen Ironman, and who's looking forward to the new Indiana Jones movie?


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (May 12, 2008)

Saw Speed Racer with my son over the weekend...good visual effects...but I do not like John Goodman...every time he was on the screen I could only see him as Fred Flintstone....but the rest of the cast was great...


----------



## roadwreck (May 12, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> who's looking forward to the new Indiana Jones movie?


I'm afraid to get my hopes up for the new Indiana Jones movie (Indiana Jones and the quest for the artificial hip? :dunno: ). It seems these attempts to revive an (awesome) older movie series tends to fall flat. But USA was playing all the old Indiana Jones movies over the weekend and it was really hard after watching them not to get excited about the new one.


----------



## ktulu (May 12, 2008)

We already have our tickets for the new Indiana Jones movie. Kmart was giving them away when you bought (4) Dr. Pepper 2-Liters. Since we only drink DP, it was a no-brainer. And the fact that my wife is jonesing for the movie.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Anyone seen Ironman, and who's looking forward to the new Indiana Jones movie?


The trailers for indiana jones look good...but only time will tell.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 12, 2008)

ktulu said:


> And the fact that my wife is *jonesing* for the movie.


pun intended?


----------



## Dleg (May 12, 2008)

^^All that just akes me want to cry. Literally - now that we have no theater anymore, I have no chance of seeing Indiana Jones, Ironman, or anything else until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## frazil (May 13, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I watched _The Darjeeling Limited _last night. I loved _Rushmore_ and _The Life Aquatic_, by the same director, and this one was similar. Not sure I liked it as much as either of those two, though. Not sure if most other engineers would enjoy those films, anyway. They're kind of odd.


I just saw the Darjeeling Limited this weekend. I loved it, but I love all those movies. I already bought the soundtrack, which is great.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised to find that Marissa Tomei was nekkid in "Before the Devil Knows You're Dead." It wasn't brief, either.


----------



## FusionWhite (May 13, 2008)

Iron Man was AWESOME! Two thumbs way up.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2008)

We rented Sweeny Todd the other day. A rather interesting movie, never saw the play version but I think it would lend itself better to that scene.


----------



## csb (May 13, 2008)

I saw Baby Mama over the weekend and would not recommend it to a bunch of men. I would also hesitate to recommend it to a bunch of women...it wasn't bad, but it wasn't great.

Last night we watched Finding Nemo for the first time with my 2.5 year old son and the part at the very beginning when Nemo gets taken away caused my son to burst into tears. This was the first time he's ever cried about a movie and he was distraught that the dad couldn't get Nemo. Thanks Disney!


----------



## Wolverine (May 13, 2008)

Iron Man = Awesome.

For me, the one liners made the movie.

"Gee, this looks important." _&lt;rips a bundle of control wires off the enemys machine&gt;_


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2008)

csb said:


> Last night we watched Finding Nemo for the first time with my 2.5 year old son and the part at the very beginning when Nemo gets taken away caused my son to burst into tears. This was the first time he's ever cried about a movie and he was distraught that the dad couldn't get Nemo. Thanks Disney!


That's one movie I thought kids would freak out about.

i would have thought the part where the mom gets eaten would be more of the tear jerker


----------



## kevo_55 (May 13, 2008)

I'm so pumped about Ironman.

For whatever reason, my wife won't go out and see it with me. 

I'll just buy the DVD I guess.....


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 13, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I'm so pumped about Ironman.
> For whatever reason, my wife won't go out and see it with me.
> 
> I'll just buy the DVD I guess.....


I'm in the same boat. I may just use the TIVO/Amazon option when it is available.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 13, 2008)

^^Whoa, I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2008)

csb said:


> I saw Baby Mama over the weekend and would not recommend it to a bunch of men. I would also hesitate to recommend it to a bunch of women...it wasn't bad, but it wasn't great.
> Last night we watched Finding Nemo for the first time with my 2.5 year old son and the part at the very beginning when Nemo gets taken away caused my son to burst into tears. This was the first time he's ever cried about a movie and he was distraught that the dad couldn't get Nemo. Thanks Disney!


If you notice, virtually all Disney "kids" movies are about dysfunctional families brought on by tragedy.

Bambi - mother shot by a hunter

Lion King - parents killed

Little Mermaid - dispute with father

Cinderella - orphan raised by step mother

Snow White - banished to the woods

The list goes on....


----------



## csb (May 13, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> If you notice, virtually all Disney "kids" movies are about dysfunctional families brought on by tragedy.
> Bambi - mother shot by a hunter
> 
> Lion King - parents killed
> ...


Yeah, we've been watching Brother Bear on repeat (hence buying Finding Nemo) and I said to my husband, "He can handle multiple deaths and a guy turning into a bear, but he's distraught over a little separation?" It doesn't help that my husband used to be on the road all the time for work...it's like my son has tiny PTSD.

Oh, and the part at the beginning didn't even phase him...death okay, temporary separation not. I'm fascinated at the rules in my son's head.


----------



## AlaME (May 13, 2008)

Ironman was worth the wait. I gave my wife the opportunity not to see it, but she chose to go. I don't have a problem with going by myself. I didn't think that it was appropriate for kids, even though a few were in there. (For example, the pole dancing scene had to create a few questions....)

Also saw Baby Mama over the weekend- could have been funnier, but it was OK.

Looking forward to Indianna Jones.


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2008)

^^Speaking of PTSD, I watched "In the Valley of Elah" last night on DVD. Brutal, heart-wrenching. I highly recommend it, though I am sure different people will have different reactions to it.


----------



## SSmith (May 13, 2008)

I just caught Rocky Balboa and was pleasantly surprised. Stallone pulled off a believable story and it meshed together really well I thought. Highly recommended if you have any interest in the series at all.


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I just caught Rocky Balboa and was pleasantly surprised. Stallone pulled off a believable story and it meshed together really well I thought. Highly recommended if you have any interest in the series at all.


you have got to be kidding me.

This was not much more than a compilation of flashbacks and cliches. FWIW, I am a Rocky fan and even bought a copy of "Balboa" to complete my DVD set. This one doesn't suck as bad as Rocky V but I wouldn't say that the story was believable or meshed well. Too much pining for Adrianne for my tastes. It is what it is...a stab by Stallone at making a few more bucks off of the Rocky series.

If you like the series then you probably won't mind sitting through it. JMHO.

Ok now it's time to see Rambo (2008)


----------



## SSmith (May 14, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> you have got to be kidding me.


Nope--not kidding at all.

I really enjoyed the movie. What happens to a star in the twilight of his career? How does he deal with the life moving forward when he perhaps doesn't want to? What happens to a fighter that doesn't (or can't) fight?

I even enjoyed the relationship between Rocky and his son. There was a bit of pining for Adriane, but it really helped build the ethos of this warrior at a very different point in his life...

Its not a 5 star film, but I would give it a solid 4.


----------



## MA_PE (May 14, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Nope--not kidding at all.
> I really enjoyed the movie. What happens to a star in the twilight of his career? How does he deal with the life moving forward when he perhaps doesn't want to? What happens to a fighter that doesn't (or can't) fight?
> 
> I even enjoyed the relationship between Rocky and his son. There was a bit of pining for Adriane, but it really helped build the ethos of this warrior at a very different point in his life...
> ...


OK.

Seriously, I think you should attempt to e-mail your review to Sly. If he reads it, I'd bet he'd respond.


----------



## SSmith (May 14, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> OK.
> Seriously, I think you should attempt to e-mail your review to Sly. If he reads it, I'd bet he'd respond.


Did you see the new Rambo then? What were you thoughts about that one?


----------



## MA_PE (May 14, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Did you see the new Rambo then? What were you thoughts about that one?


not yet. but I intend to. Will likley just wait until it hits cable. Rocky Balboa is now on the cable channels, so I suspect the new Rambo will not be far behind.


----------



## Dleg (May 14, 2008)

Hooray! My local movie theater just announced that it will re-open in time for the new Indiana Jones movie! You folks probably have no idea how happy that announcement makes me. And it doesn't have anything to do with the choice of movie, although I do want to see it. I'm just happy that we have a movie theater again.

The only other time we didn't have a theater was during the first few months when I moved here in 1995. After that, someone re-opened the old, 1970s-era one-screen theater. I remember it well. The first movie they showed was Disney's "Pochahontas", and their advertisements in the newspapers featured the line "no more rats!" (which wasn't entirely true). There was maybe four showings a week, and you ahd to show up close to an hour early to be able to get a decent seat in the balcony - the floor was dominated by kids, and you couldn't even hear the crappy, mono soundtrack down there.

When the new theater opened in 1999, with seven screens, surround sound, and reclining, high-back seats, it was like we had moved into the new century four months early. The first movie I saw there was "Mystery Men" which was pretty mediocre, but it was such a momentous event around here, that I kept the ticket stub and still have it stuck to my refrigerator door. When the theater closed last month, my wife and began discussins about moving away. Now, we no longer have that as a reason for moving.


----------



## Brody (May 14, 2008)

Ironman was very good. After I saw the movie I heard that at the end of the credits is some footage about a spinoff or some such. Anybody sit through the credits?

Lesson learned... sit through the credits. As bad as Meet the Spartans was the best part of the movie was at the end of the credits. Lots of celebrity imitators got thrown in the pit... and there was the scene where they dined, not in hell, but in Hooters.


----------



## Brody (May 23, 2008)

No Indiana Jones comments? Well, I liked it! Cate Blanchett was really hot as a dark-haired murderous Russian spy chick.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Brody said:


> No Indiana Jones comments? Well, I liked it! Cate Blanchett was really hot as a dark-haried murderous Russian spy chick.


I have seen mixed reviews - but what do reviewers know??

If you would say there was a down-side to the flick - what would it be?

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 24, 2008)

Okay, I know all regular people saw Million Dollar Baby years ago, but I recently saw it on TV. It was awesome. If you haven't seen it, it's worth renting from the $2 rack.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 24, 2008)

^^^Don't feel bad Mary. I'm not a regular person either.


----------



## Brody (May 24, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I have seen mixed reviews - but what do reviewers know??
> If you would say there was a down-side to the flick - what would it be?
> 
> JR


Well, let's see. It certainly follows the same formula as the earlier ones, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but yeah, maybe that would be a downside.

I had heard all the bad reviews from the media folk, which I never listen too because they feel they have to say clever and witty things, which usually translates into trashing whatever it is they are reviewing just so they can seem clever.

I honestly did enjoy it. At no point do you get the feeling that Indy is too old and crotchety for the job.


----------



## Brody (May 24, 2008)

Ok, what about the Prince Caspian Narnia flick?

I am sorry to say that during the long long battle sequence I fell asleep. :smileyballs: Halfway through the battle I was thinking that this reminded me exactly of the extremely long (and boring) battles in Lord of the Rings.

Apparently I am the only person in the world who thought Lord of the Rings could have been transformed into a masterpiece if they had left half of it on the cutting room floor. I think Peter Jackson can't bear to cut any of his precious footage. Lots of people tell me they would have like LOTR to be even longer.

Also, who thought of the walking tree bit first? Sinclair Lewis or Tolkien?

The four high kings and queens (the four kids) were rather bland and unexciting in the Narnia flick. The first flick was much better, although more for the kiddies. This one was more blood and guts, more for adults and had less magic.

Anyway, I plan to atone for my wayward ways. After I see one of the upcoming movies I'll sneak into Narnia and watch the second half.


----------



## FusionWhite (May 24, 2008)

Im going to describe a scene and you tell me if its from a much hyped Oscar type film or from a Three Stooges movie:

Person A tricks Person B into screaming like a dumb jackleg. Person A then slaps Person B around and chases him around a BOWLING ALLEY while throwing bowling balls at him. Person A then proceeds to beat Person B with a bowling pin. Sounds funny right???? Gotta be a Three Stooges movie right????

Yeah well its a scene from There Will Be Blood. One of the worst movies Ive seen in a long time. What a flaming dung heap of plastic that DVD was.


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2008)

^I liked "There Will be Blood", except for the end. I actually laughed out loud at the end, and couldn't help but imagine the theme from Benny Hill playing in the background. I think I kind of understood the point later on, well after the movie, but I still think that it's a sign of utter failure as a filmmaker to throw the viewer completely out of the suspension of disbelief like that.

But aside from that, I thought the movie was excellent. The first 15 minutes was outstanding.


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2008)

I saw the Indiana Jones movie this weekend. I loved it. But then again, Indiana Jones is probably my favorite of the big Hollywood blockbuster series.

If it had a weakness, I guess I would say that it was too many laughs. Maybe it's just because I was a kid at the time, but I remember (and still view) the original Raiders movie as being a bit more serious, especially the action sequences. Also, there was hardly a drop of blood visible in the movie, which always amazes me when there are dozens of people being shot, eaten, and otherwise maimed. The originals were far bloodier, which I suppose I enjoyed. But don't get me wrong - as I said, I loved it.

I also saw Iron Man last night, and enjoyed it quite a bit. But, I think the overblown reviews kind of wrecked it for me. I was expecting more, but it was still good.


----------



## SSmith (May 26, 2008)

Put me squarely in the camp of those who really didnt like the Indiana Jones movie.

There were many things that I didnt like about it. (Umm snake-rope anyone?)

But the engineer side of me REALLY didnt like the magnetized gold part.


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2008)

^Hey, even Indy commented on that. That was purely due to the special powers of the crystal skull.

The snake rope was hilarious. Come on!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2008)

We just got back from seeing Crystal Skulls. I'd say it was a typical indiana jones movie. Not bad, but not the greatest movie of all time. It was fun and enjoyable to watch. those ants were a little creepy though...a little too Mummyesk for me.

The snake rope was funny!


----------



## TouchDown (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, it was an Indiana Jones movie... Keep your expectations to that level. I thought it was funny and entertaining. On par with the other movies. I enjoyed it.

I still need to go see Iron Man. My wife's not interested in going to see it. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Brody (May 31, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Put me squarely in the camp of those who really didnt like the Indiana Jones movie.
> There were many things that I didnt like about it. (Umm snake-rope anyone?)
> 
> But the engineer side of me REALLY didnt like the magnetized gold part.


Seems to me that I saw a show awhile back that anything can be influenced by a sufficiently strong magnetic field. I believe they showed a frog being levitated by a magnetic field. Can't remember if the frog survived or if his kids had extra legs. If you had a mysterious crystal alien skull, then presumably it might have an extremely stong magnetic field.


----------



## Brody (May 31, 2008)

Narnia Part Deux, Review Part Deux:

Well, my nefarious plan was a success. I saw a movie over the weekend and then sneaked into the Narnia Prince Caspian flick afterwards and watched it. I had fallen asleep halfway thru the Narnia flick the first time.

It was better on second viewing, and I didn't fall asleep this time. I guess I was just really tired the last time.

The first movie I watched was Strangers. DO NOT see this movie. It is probably the worst movie I have seen in the last 10 years. It's hard to believe Liv Tyler would appear in garbage like that. It doesn't even deserve straight to DVD status.

The previews for There Will Be Blood kept me away from that flick. I might have liked it, who knows. After reading FusionWhite's description of the manic bowling alley scene I think I'm glad I stayed away.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw "Speed Racer" yeserday with the family. I had read the reviews, seen the previews, and expected that it would suck. So maybe that is why I actually enjoyed it, and quite a bit.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 2, 2008)

> I'm so pumped about Ironman. For whatever reason, my wife won't go out and see it with me.


I was in the same boat, I put the kids to bed Friday night, and the wife went to bed early, so I hit the late show. I thought it was awesome. I forgot to sit through the credits. Not surprised if they do a sequel / spinoff...


----------



## SkyWarp (Jun 3, 2008)

I won't give away the storyline, but they had close to 20 years to think about the 4th Indiana Jones and of all the "treasures" to go searching for, _that_ was the best they could come up with?


----------



## rudy (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok. ok. I'll confess. I saw "Sex In the City" this past weekend. Come on, someone else must have seen it too. Anybody? :huh: Would not recommend for a family nor date movie. It's borderline pornographic. But the storyline is consistent with the series. Saw it with one of my best friends; it was a good chick flick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ I know somebody who DID see it - she was conveying some of the scenes to me while we were eating sushi.  She said she really like the movie - she ended up seeing it with a bunch of her girlfriends.

Can't say that I would allow myself to get roped into something like that ... :whipping:

JR


----------



## rudy (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, we saw some guys in the theater. But most seemed to be there with there wives/girlfriends, with a sorry look on their faces. Ah... true love. The "adult" scenes probably offered some consolation.

This past weekend, the family and I went to see "Son of Rambow." It's an independent film about two kids making a movie about one of the kids (son of Rambo) rescuing his dad (Rambo). It was hillarious.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 4, 2008)

Thankfully, my wife is not a 'Sex and the City' fan, so I am off the hook on that movie!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

caught up on some movies over the weekend:

Cloverfield - My God that was awful dont waste your money

National Treasure 2 - better than the first, decent story line, but I guess Nicolas Cage wont ever be Indiana Jones

Watched "Blue Lagoon" on AMC a few nights ago, funny how that movie was risque back in 1978 (or whenever that movie was made) but now you see more skin on regular television...


----------



## ODB_PE (Jun 4, 2008)

I redboxed semi-pro last night.

I hate to say it. I am tired of Will Ferrell. As I have gotten older I enjoy him in smaller and smaller doses. I fell asleep during blades of glory and this one. That should not happen during a 90 minute comedy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2008)

For me, Will Ferrell falls into the same category as Jim Carey. I don't know if I just don't like them or I don't get the humor so I don't like them. Steve Carrol (sp?) falls into this category too.

National Treasure 2 was ok, I think I liked the 1st one better. Ed Harris's character having the life saving attitude change near the end was rather unbelieveable.


----------



## Casey (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw Knocked Up on the weekend...

I can't say I was impressed at all... I found a lot of the jokes were them just swearing for the sake of swearing....

I don't mind swearing, to be honest, but there was no wit behind what they were saying... I wanted to turn it off about halfway through, but decided that since I was already invested in the movie up until that point I might as well continue on....


----------



## Casey (Jun 4, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> For me, Will Ferrell falls into the same category as Jim Carey. I don't know if I just don't like them or I don't get the humor so I don't like them. Steve Carrol (sp?) falls into this category too.


I find Will Ferrell, Adam Sandler, Ben Stiller, and Jim Carey are all one character actors... They play the same character in every movie with the same jokes... Their first two films are enjoyable, but after that it becomes insulting as they don't even try to come up with something original...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

so you dont think WilL Ferrel will be Tom Hanks one day?

me neither


----------



## SkyWarp (Jun 4, 2008)

Casey said:


> I find Will Ferrell, Adam Sandler, Ben Stiller, and Jim Carey are all one character actors... They play the same character in every movie with the same jokes... Their first two films are enjoyable, but after that it becomes insulting as they don't even try to come up with something original...


Jim Carey? Early in his career (Ace Ventura, The Mask) it seemed like it was his version of the character but he's gotten pretty versatile. The Truman Show and 23 were far from the norm for him.


----------



## Brody (Jun 7, 2008)

Casey said:


> I saw Knocked Up on the weekend...
> I can't say I was impressed at all... I found a lot of the jokes were them just swearing for the sake of swearing....
> 
> I don't mind swearing, to be honest, but there was no wit behind what they were saying... I wanted to turn it off about halfway through, but decided that since I was already invested in the movie up until that point I might as well continue on....


Ditto on the thumbs down on Knocked Up. Unfortunately I paid good money to see it at the theater. I wonder if a theater ever gives a refund?

I'm definitely pumped for The Hulk this Friday. It looks good. They were interviewing the director on G4TV and asked whether there was a Director's Cut. He said there will be the final cut and that will be the ONLY cut. I like this guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I just saw The Happening, the new M. Night Shamylan film with a movie date this evening. I have to say it was definitely creepy - not one for the kiddies! &gt;

Overall, I would have to say I was disappointed. I will suspect a number of people will also be disappointed when they read into the political overtones as well. Probably one to save for NetFlix IMHO.

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2008)

I redboxed "Jumper" last night. It was so so.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 14, 2008)

I finally caught No Country for Old Men. I thought it was really good up until the last 45 seconds of the movie.


----------



## SSmith (Jun 14, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> I finally caught No Country for Old Men. I thought it was really good up until the last 45 seconds of the movie.


The ending is what made that movie great instead of just really good.


----------



## frazil (Jun 15, 2008)

^ I was on the edge of my seat for the entire movie, but I still didn't get it.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 16, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ I was on the edge of my seat for the entire movie, but I still didn't get it.



Exactly. If the ending is so great, someone please explain it to me so I can bask in its glory.


----------



## rudy (Jun 22, 2008)

The No Country for Old Men... didn't like the ending.

Saw the Indiana Jones 4 movie; it was good. Also, saw Kung Fu Panda -- great family movie... that Jack Black... he's so funny. Caught I Am Legend on netflix; it was ok -- not good for kids though -- a bit on the scary side.


----------



## cement (Jun 22, 2008)

get smart was really good. funny and clever without getting too... what is the word? cutsie, kitschie?


----------



## SSmith (Jun 22, 2008)

Cement said:


> get smart was really good. funny and clever without getting too... what is the word? cutsie, kitschie?


I saw it on Friday and REALLY liked it. Probably Steve Carell's best movie to date.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 30, 2008)

went to see Indiana Jones IV yesterday. Not the best one, by a long shot.

Really glad we had free tickets, or I would have been even more disappointed.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 30, 2008)

ktulu, I wasn't disappointed, but my expectations were that it was going to be another IJ film era 1980's... it was.

I am going to try to catch Ironman one last time before it leaves our theaters here. I think it may go away this Friday with all the new releases coming out for the big weekend.

What other movies are coming out and that people are going to check out?

What's the new Will Smith one where he's a superhero - looks kind of interesting?


----------



## ktulu (Jun 30, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> ktulu, I wasn't disappointed, but my expectations were that it was going to be another IJ film era 1980's... it was.
> I am going to try to catch Ironman one last time before it leaves our theaters here. I think it may go away this Friday with all the new releases coming out for the big weekend.
> 
> What other movies are coming out and that people are going to check out?
> ...


I thought that it was just a little too "goofy."

HANCOCK is the new Will Smith movie. Still not quite sure about that one. TRAITOR looks like it may be a good one. It has the black guy from the Ocean's 11+ movies. (not the black comedian, but the other one, the one that blew shit up)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 30, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I thought that it was just a little too "goofy."
> HANCOCK is the new Will Smith movie. Still not quite sure about that one. TRAITOR looks like it may be a good one. It has the black guy from the Ocean's 11+ movies. (not the black comedian, but the other one, the one that blew shit up)


Don Cheatle


----------



## rudy (Jul 3, 2008)

ummm... African American?

How come we never refer to some one from Anglo Saxon decent as white guy. Like the white guy from Ocean's 11; the one who is the group leader. Just an observation.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 3, 2008)

I also finally saw Indiana Jones and WOW was it completely over the top. I was prepared to like it but can only say it was OK. Switch your brain off and you'll be OK, take it too serious and you'll be miserable.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 3, 2008)

rudy said:


> ummm... African American?
> How come we never refer to some one from Anglo Saxon decent as white guy. Like the white guy from Ocean's 11; the one who is the group leader. Just an observation.


I take your point, rudy, however, IMHO it is not taboo to say "black guy" as opposed to African American. Take it for what it's worth, coming from this "white guy", the one originally from Florida that now resides in Colorado.

BTW, George Clooney


----------



## ktulu (Jul 3, 2008)

If you trace my family's heritage, it might lead you to Africa. Therefore, I could technically be considered an African American. But I am as "white" as "white" can get.

But I apologize if I offended anybody.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 3, 2008)

rudy said:


> ummm... African American?
> How come we never refer to some one from Anglo Saxon decent as white guy. Like the white guy from Ocean's 11; the one who is the group leader. Just an observation.



I assume that we don't refer to people of 'Anglo Saxon decent' as 'white guys' b/c in our culture 'whites' make up the majority of the population, therefore describing someone as white wouldn't be as much of a distinguishing characteristic whereas for other ethnic groups it may be. And I don't think there is anything wrong with describing someone as black. They have things like "*Black* History Month", that doesn't seem to bother to many people.

If you do go to a country where whites are not the majority they certainly do refer to us as white guys. I was just in Dominica and my pasty white ass stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 3, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> ...my pasty white ass stuck out like a sore thumb.


Were you wearing a thong, or streaking?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2008)

we saw Wanted last night. F'n weird movie. good gunfire and bloody punch out footage if you're into that. plot? sucked.

I said it was a porno movie for gunfights and physical punch fights. (i.e. shootings/killing/beat downs with a lame thread in between).

JMHO YMMV.

remember I'm old and don't understand the new culture.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 14, 2008)

So has anyone seen WALL-E yet? This isn't normally the type of movie I am apt to go and see (especially in theaters) but I must say, after I saw it ranked at # 20 on IMDB's top 250 movies of all time (ahead of classics like The Usual Suspects, Silence of the Lambs &amp; Citizen Kane) I must say my interest has peaked.

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top?tt0088763

Even the folks at rotten tomatoes are complementary and they hate everything.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/wall_e/


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 14, 2008)

Took the kids to see Wall-E on friday. Thought it was a good little movie. The pixar animation continues to get more and more impressive, the story was simple and sweet, with overtones of social commentary!

Top 20 movie of all time, though? No, not in my book - but of course my #1 movie of all time is Spinal Tap.

We netflixed instant viewed "The Contract" last night. Morgan Freeman and John Cusack. It wasn't much of a surprise you didn't hear more about it when it came out.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 14, 2008)

Saw "Sex and the City" last weel with the wife, she really enjoyed it. I was the only male in the theater, got plenty of "aww he's here with his wife" looks. If it wasn't for the "adult" scenes, I think I would have fell asleep, it just seems that that show was "Sienfeld" but with 4 hookers.

Traitor and Hancock look like they may be interesting. I heard WALL-E was funny, especially when they explain how humans have changed in the future.

The next Stargate movie is coming out July 29th (DVD only), so that will be bought as soon as it comes out!


----------



## Vishal (Jul 14, 2008)

We saw "Breach" recently on DVD.. liked it. It was interesting, but not the best.

Edit: Mary, I haven't seen Million Dollar Baby.. but now I will.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 14, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Saw "Sex and the City" last week with the wife


Please present your man card for immediate revocation.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 14, 2008)

Can you guys suggest some of the good, light movies that my wife can enjoy.. She is bored with "heavy" movies that involve heists, action,... The other day she was watching "What Women Want" on TBS (??) and said she liked it...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 14, 2008)

Vishal said:


> Can you guys suggest some of the good, light movies that my wife can enjoy.. She is bored with "heavy" movies that involve heists, action,... The other day she was watching "What Women Want" on TBS (??) and said she liked it...!!!!!!!!!!


_Schindler's List_


----------



## frazil (Jul 14, 2008)

I took my son to see Wall-E yesterday. It was great! :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Jul 14, 2008)

Wall-E was the only movie I got to see during vacation, and I was very impressed. I liked the first part better than the rest of it, but overall it was still a very good film. It was a bit like Idiocracy, but with a somewhat different future outcome.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 14, 2008)

If your wife like "what women want" then try...

Thirteen going on Thirty

Never been Kissed

50 First Dates

You've Got Mail

Hope Floats

Most of them are chick flicks with comedy and romance kind of mixed together but are pretty PG-13, and my hubby will tolerate most of them if we haven't watched them in a while.

One that he won't tolerate that I thought was good... The Princess Diaries (It's such a cute movie!)

So far in the past few days I've watched Man of the House (pretty predictable 80's movie), Superbad (I don't recommend this to even thouse who liked Knocked Up... it's all about the cussing with those guys), Juno (chick flick and pretty slow moving), Scary Movie 4, Kickin it Old School, oh the list goes on and on.....


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 14, 2008)

I caught 10,000 BC &amp; Jumper recently on pay-per-view

I thought 10,000 BC was epic - gripping story line, characters you really felt for - just way better than i initially thought it would be.

Jumper was ok - kinda a silly premise, immature characters - it was just alright

Also just watched the King Kong remake (Jack Black, Tea Leoni) last nite - very entertaining - typ of a Peter Jackson (LOTR) movie, incredible computer graphics.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 15, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Please present your man card for immediate revocation.



Ha, wifey is preggers, so I really didn't have a choice. Man law #58 allows me to keep my card anyways:

"58. It is acceptable for a man to break man laws, if no other option is humanly possible, in the pursuit of the opposite sex. His actions will be given leeway."


----------



## PE-ness (Jul 15, 2008)

^^I still think you violated that particular man law, because, by definition, the "pursuit" is over once you start calling her "wifey." She's all yours now, you don't have to break the rules anymore.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 15, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Ha, *wifey is preggers,* so I really didn't have a choice. Man law #58 allows me to keep my card anyways:
> "58. It is acceptable for a man to break man laws, if no other option is humanly possible, in the pursuit of the opposite sex. His actions will be given leeway."


Assuming the child is yours, it would seem that you have already managed to 'conclude' your pursuit and thus rule 58 no longer an acceptable justification for your actions.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2008)

I watched Borat last night. It was, as I expected, a waste of 1 1/2 hours of my life. I didn't know that Borat was the guy who played Jean Girrard in Talledega Nights. I think he's pretty good. The more times I watch Ricky Bobby the funnier I find it. Same thing with Idiocracy, I was initially skeptical but that movie now rates as one of my favorites (mainly because I'm convinced that given the current state of the world I really believe that's where society is heading).

Wait, you like money? I like money, too. We should hang out.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2008)

Any other weigh-ins on Wanted?


----------



## Vishal (Jul 15, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> If your wife like "what women want" then try...
> Thirteen going on Thirty
> 
> Never been Kissed
> ...


thanks for that info. I will look in to these. Did he really watch that one with you?? Tell me No. The name itself is.....


----------



## Dleg (Jul 15, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> Wait, you like money? I like money, too. We should hang out.


I like sex, too. Do you like sex?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I like sex, too. Do you like sex?


whoa. you're scaring me.

Let's go get a latte.


----------



## mdb (Jul 15, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> so you dont think WilL Ferrel will be Tom Hanks one day?
> 
> me neither


He was actually pretty good in Stranger Than Fiction. As for the rest of his movies, I agree - same character again and again and again. Semi-Pro had about three good laughs in it. Aside from that it was torture.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Went to see Inglorious basterds this afternoon. Warning, 80% of the movie is subtitled, so unless you understand german and french remember to bring your glasses. A little messed up, but a very typical Quentin terintino flick. Lots of blood and goriness like the kill bill movies.


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 7, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Went to see Inglorious basterds this afternoon. Warning, 80% of the movie is subtitled, so unless you understand german and french remember to bring your glasses. A little messed up, but a very typical Quentin terintino flick. Lots of blood and goriness like the kill bill movies.


I saw that one last weekend. I loved Brad Pitt in it but the rest really didn't do it for me. I thought that much like most Tarrantino films it was excessively bloody, not that it really mattered that much to me, it just could have probably got the same plot across with a little less grossness. I also thought it was pretty slow in a lot of places and it felt pretty long. In my opinion, not a good enough film to pay theatre prices.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 8, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I saw that one last weekend. I loved Brad Pitt in it but the rest really didn't do it for me. I thought that much like most Tarrantino films it was excessively bloody, not that it really mattered that much to me, it just could have probably got the same plot across with a little less grossness. I also thought it was pretty slow in a lot of places and it felt pretty long. In my opinion, not a good enough film to pay theatre prices.


I agree it wasn't worth theatre prices, but I did like it. I am a bit of a Tarantino fan, and I thought Pitt was pretty funny, just not $20 for 2 people kinda funny. I would recommend waiting for Netflix...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I agree it wasn't worth theatre prices, but I did like it. I am a bit of a Tarantino fan, and I thought Pitt was pretty funny, just not $20 for 2 people kinda funny. I would recommend waiting for Netflix...


see we only paid $4/person, so it wasn't too bad. But yeah not really worth a $20 for 2 people movie.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Any other weigh-ins on Wanted?



It was a good enough rental. And you get to see Jolie's ass, which is worth the rental alone.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 8, 2009)

watched "Meet the Spartans" last night... I know it's not supposed to be a "good" movie.... but still... it could've at least been funny......

Anyone else interested in "9"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else interested in "9"?


looks interesting, but a little creppy at the same time. We would go see it this weekend, but we have wedding to go to.


----------



## goodal (Sep 8, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> looks interesting, but a little creppy at the same time. We would go see it this weekend, but we have wedding to go to.


i guess you mean "district 9"? its Ok. very unique story line and good acting. ended kind of lame though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2009)

badal said:


> i guess you mean "district 9"? its Ok. very unique story line and good acting. ended kind of lame though.


no, 9 the tim burton animated movie


----------



## cement (Sep 8, 2009)

if you look at it as a parable about apartied it makes more sense.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 8, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> watched "Meet the Spartans" last night... I know it's not supposed to be a "good" movie.... but still... it could've at least been funny......
> 
> Anyone else interested in "9"?


I thought Meet the Spartans was great. My wife hated the movie with a capital HATE.

I am definately interested in "9" (no, not District 9, but I am curious about that as well), but I think I will probably wait for it to come out on Netflix.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 8, 2009)

Rented "Burn After Reading" this weekend because some friends recommended it and the guy at the movie place said it was one of his all time favorite movies.

I thought it was slow and not nearly as funny as people had made it out to be. Eh. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I'll go see 9. Looks like one of those movies that will be better on the big screen.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 8, 2009)

I was disappointed in "burn after reading" as well. Slow and not very interesting. I'm curious about "9", but will wait for Netflix.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2009)

the only movie i really want to see is the Alice in wonderland with johny depp but I have know idea when it comes out.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

I watched the new Rambo the other week, and I have to say it was actually pretty good.


----------



## MGX (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw Extract (made by the guy who made Office Space). It was rather depressing but not a bad movie.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a huge Coen Brothers fan and I thought Burn After Reading sucked. Brad Pitt was pretty funny but the plot totally sucked. Some of the CIA dialogue was humorous. All in all I thought it was a pretty disappointing flick. I was expecting something awesome after No Country For Old Men which was totally awesome.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 9, 2009)

I still haven't seen No Country for Old Men, which is really suprirsing because I am a fan of both the Coen brothers and the author of the book (but can't seem to remember his name right now!).

I rented "Knowing" the other night and was surprised at just how depressing the ending was. Pretty stupid movie overall. Nicolas Cage is a terrible actor.


----------



## goodal (Sep 9, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I still haven't seen No Country for Old Men, which is really suprirsing because I am a fan of both the Coen brothers and the author of the book (but can't seem to remember his name right now!).
> I rented "Knowing" the other night and was surprised at just how depressing the ending was. Pretty stupid movie overall. Nicolas Cage is a terrible actor.


I liked "No Country..." a little slow at times, but it still kept my attention and the acting was great.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2009)

I went to the movies once this year, that satisfies my two year quota. I've read about 10 books though, so maybe I'm just a bookworm.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> the only movie i really want to see is the Alice in wonderland with johny depp but I have know idea when it comes out.



March 5, 2010.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I went to the movies once this year, that satisfies my two year quota. I've read about 10 books though, so maybe I'm just a bookworm.


Its cheaper to go to the movies here than buy books. I love to read, but I refuse to spend money on a book I will only read once...and our little city library has close to nothing in regards to adult literature and would cost like $80/yr for a membership. maybe once the kid is older since the childrens section is decent.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2009)

The local place here is like $11.50 a ticket. And I just get bored at the movies generally and I'm not usually all that interested in what's playing.

Most paperbacks are less than that and will keep me busy for a couple weeks.

I did indulge myself and saw Star Trek in IMAX though. I'm a sci-fi geek.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 9, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> and our little city library has close to nothing in regards to *adult literature* and would cost like $80/yr for a membership


I have never heard of a library carrying Penthouse forum. I think the subscription is probably cheaper than $80/yr though.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have never heard of a library carrying Penthouse forum. I think the subscription is probably cheaper than $80/yr though.



A lot of that $80 a year is replacement costs. You know, from all the pages being stuck together.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2009)

minds in the gutter this morning boys, minds in the gutter.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> A lot of that $80 a year is replacement costs. You know, from all the pages being stuck together.


yuk.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 9, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> minds in the gutter this morning boys, minds in the gutter.


I thought it was assumed that they were always in the gutter?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought it was assumed that they were always in the gutter?


Where else would they be?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 9, 2009)

mine just seems to follow that one track------


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw District 9 with mudpuppy and FMJR over the weekend. I am still not sure what I think.

FMJR says that I must repay my bad taste in movies by taking her to see The Time Traveller's Wife.

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm a huge Coen Brothers fan and I thought Burn After Reading sucked. Brad Pitt was pretty funny but the plot totally sucked. Some of the CIA dialogue was humorous. All in all I thought it was a pretty disappointing flick. I was expecting something awesome after No Country For Old Men which was totally awesome.


I think the CIA dialog was worth the price of admission. That totally made the movie for me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 28, 2009)

Saw Oliver Stone's "W." this weekend (Netflix). I'm no fan of George W. Bush but I thought the movie was tasteless, mean spirited, and ugly. Oliver Stone is a real piece of shit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2009)

we went to see cloudy with a chance of meatballs last weekend. Cute family movie.


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2009)

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist was infinitely boring.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 28, 2009)

jregieng said:


> FMJR says that I must repay my bad taste in movies by taking her to see The Time Traveller's Wife.
> JR


Oh sweet Jebus!

:suicide1:


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Oh sweet Jebus!
> :suicide1:



Sticking a cactus up his butt would probably be less painful than having to sit through that movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I still haven't seen No Country for Old Men, which is really suprirsing because I am a fan of both the Coen brothers and the author of the book (but can't seem to remember his name right now!).


Cormac McCarthy. The Road was another one of his books being made into a movie.

His lack of quotation marks just vexes the English teacher in me.


----------



## rwbailey21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Sticking a cactus up his butt would probably be less painful than having to sit through that movie.


i had to take my wife to see the time traveler's wife after district 9. yeah, it's pretty rough.

i saw pandorum on saturday. if you like science fiction and can handle some disturbing imagery, go see it. it is very entertaining.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Cormac McCarthy. The Road was another one of his books being made into a movie.
> His lack of quotation marks just vexes the English teacher in me.


Ah, thanks. Did you read _Blood Meridian_? Disturbing. I'm surprised no one has picked that one up as a movie yet, but it wouldn't be very fun. Just ultra-violent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 29, 2009)

Never even heard of it. I'll have to look at Amazon.

I was pi$$ed that they cut the Hemicuda out of the movie.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow. our mcdonalds was giving coupons codes for free red box rentals. We red boxed Men who stare at goats...glad i didn't even spend $1 on it.

The funniest part was near the end when they spiked the eggs and water tank with LSD.


----------



## goodal (Apr 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Wow. our mcdonalds was giving coupons codes for free red box rentals. We red boxed Men who stare at goats...glad i didn't even spend $1 on it.
> The funniest part was near the end when they spiked the eggs and water tank with LSD.


I agree. also dont waste your time on observe and report. just not funny. Hot tub time machine, however, was hilarious.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw "How to Train Your Dragon" with the kids over Spring break. Wonderfully cute movie, well done, good story, great graphics, and multiple overlayed themes. There's the standard Kid-and-His-Loyal-Pet theme for the kids, the My-Parents-Just-Don't-Understand theme for teens, the Father/Son-Relational-theme for parents, and the Vikings-Kicking-Arse theme for everyone who loves to see Vikings kicking arse.

We saw it in 3D, which was cool, but not $12/kid cool.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2010)

not exactly new but Zack and Miri Make a Porno was on cable and I saw it for the first time the other night. I thought it was a riot.

There's one scene just made for Fudgey.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2010)

Saw Avatar the other day. Mr snick really liked it. It was ok, the graphics were good. I can only describe it as Fern Gully on crack


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 4, 2010)

Not a new movie but a couple of good ones that Netflix recommended for me based on my selections:

"The World's Fastest Indian"

"I Am David"

I would highly recommend both of these. They were the best movies I have seen in a long time.

I saw "The Blind Side" this weekend. I thought it was okay, great story, but a little cheesy at times.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 4, 2010)

I am going through the Saw series via netflix. I just got 5 yesterday after finishing 4 over the weekend.

Very interesting series. I like the movies in the same way I like the Insane Clown Posse. If you can look past the vulgarity and crudeness, there actually is a message in there. Saw 4's theme was that even if you're a good person who works to help others, sometimes you have to let them save/help themselves.


----------



## klk (May 4, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> not exactly new but Zack and Miri Make a Porno was on cable and I saw it for the first time the other night. I thought it was a riot.
> There's one scene just made for Fudgey.


We watched this movie too this weekend (b/c it was on cable). Very funny!


----------



## Dleg (May 28, 2010)

I've seen a lot fewer new movies this year than previous years - not enough babysitting options for us. But I've seen four movies on DVD that really stick out:

In the category of kids films that I don't mind watching over and over again (because I have to):

*Ponyo*: If you've never seen a Hayao Miyazaki film, you owe it to yourself to try some out. Ponyo is a pretty innocuous one, suitable for all ages. Some of his other films are not - if you've never seen one, and you don't need to protect a child (although we let our kids watch them, because they're really not that bad), I'd recommend _Princess Mononoke_ or even _Nausica of the Valley of the Wind_ first. All opf his movies are superior to the Disney stuff, IMO, and comparable in enjoyment, for me, to the Star Wars or LOTR movies. But back to Ponyo, it's a solid choice if you have kids, or even if you don't.

*Fantastic Mr. Fox*: Some people may not like this because it's Wes Anderson (_Rushmore_, _Royal Tanenbaums_, T_he Life Aquatic_) and therefore kind of "artsy", but I loved it. Every frame is meticulously composed, the dialog is witty, and the music is fun. My son watched this one probably more than 20 times over the past few months, and I still enjoy it (although I usually surf the net or do something else).

In the category of soul-sucking depressants that I wished I had never watched, but are undoubtedly good films:

*The Road*: Based on the Pulitzer-prize winning novel by Cormack McCarthy, essentially about what it is to be human, I think. :dunno: I can't imagine a bleaker, more hopeless post-apocalyptic future than this. If you have a child yourself, you will find this particularly painful to watch. Saw it two nights ago. I'm still waiting for the nightmares to start.

*Grave of the Fireflies*: We bought this movie because it was made by Hayao Miyazake's animated film company, which made Ponyo and the fantastic movies I suggested above. This one is made by his partner, and is based on a book written by a Japanese man who survived the fire bombing of a major city in WWII, along with his sister. It is a very important movie, but again, especially if you have children, this movie will age you and ruin your mood for days, or weeks after watching the two children slowly starve to death over the course of the story. (we didn't let my son watch this one! daughter, yes - she's 13.)


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2010)

I bought Avatar for junior after her surgery because I promised her I'd buy a movie. She liked it, I'm with Snick: ok movie, neat visuals. I was waiting for that old commercial with the Indian crying in front of the garbage, though. It was certainly up there on the cheese factor.


----------

